# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Великая интернет-стена: русский фаерволл на подходе

## SDA

Поставить шлюз между Рунетом и остальной Сетью предлагает президент отечественной ассоциации разработчиков ПО Валентин Макаров. По его мнению, шлюз, через который будет открываться доступ к зарубежным ресурсам, обойдется в несколько сотен миллионов долларов, а его возведение займет около 10 лет. Необходимость защитить Рунет от внешних угроз ранее также высказывал и министр связи Игорь Щеголев.

дальше http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...8/10/24/324624

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## sergey888

Только этого не хватало. Кого они хотят обмануть типа защитой от внешних угроз. 
Предлагаю тому ко это придумал и предложил поставить шлюз в виде гильотины между головой и шеей.  :Cheesy:

----------


## XP user

> шлюз, через который будет открываться доступ к зарубежным ресурсам.


'...через который будет ограничиваться доступ к зарубежным ресурсам...'
возможно имеется в виду, как в Китае...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Paul

----------


## Ivaemon

Млин... программисты хреновы...

----------


## Макcим

Россияне теперь тоже живут в демократической стране!

----------


## XP user

> Россияне теперь тоже живут в демократической стране!


Надеюсь всё-таки, что не слишком похоже будет на демо*н*кратию в США - там реальной свободы уже давно нет...

Paul

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Россияне теперь тоже живут в демократической стране!


Приезжай к нам  :Cheesy:  Увидишь "иситнную" демократию

----------


## Макcим

> Надеюсь всё-таки, что не слишком похоже будет на демо*н*кратию в США - там реальной свободы уже давно нет...
> 
> Paul


Мы к этому идем.

// Совсем забыл, что на форуме запрещено обсуждать политику.  :Censored:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Мы к этому идем.
> 
> // Совсем забыл, что на форуме запрещено обсуждать политику.


Да да  :Wink:  Так что всем цыц  :Smiley:

----------


## pyatnitsev

А какой примерный функционал? от чего огораживать? от Malware? от атак? 

\\ Мне ближе идея Евгения Касперского про интернет-паспорта

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Приезжай к нам  Увидишь "иситнную" демократию


-тем не менее до подобного маразма, пока ещё, не дошло...

----------


## pps

А про главное--забыли.

обойдется в несколько сотен миллионов долларов, а его возведение займет около 10 лет.

Вот-так 10 лет кое-кто будет грести нехилые бабосы.
 А потом (лет через 9) и на пенсию можно уходить с 
чувством глуокого удовлетворения и полными коробками
от ксероксов.

----------


## ananas

Естественно. Чем программа длиннее, тем более мутная. Ну а в мутной воде...

----------


## Shark

Достали своими идейками по уводу бабла у тех, кому они реально нужны!
Лица, блин, сплошь "знакомы". 
Ребята!
Скажите, пожайлуста, сколько разного [ooops!] возле работяг от компа крутится? Ну сколько можно уже?????  :Angry:

----------


## Ivaemon

Ребята, не туда вы смотрите... год назад был же намек из высших сфер: хорошо бы нам под контроль инет поставить... ну и вот лизнуть хозяйский зад спешат... хоть еще даже штаны хозяйские не спущены.

----------


## borka

> -тем не менее до подобного маразма, пока ещё, не дошло...


Надеюсь, что и не дойдет.  :Smiley:

----------


## Shark

> ну и вот лизнуть хозяйский зад спешат... хоть еще даже штаны хозяйские не спущены.


Ну оно же лучше так: можно больше старания проявить. Вы не находите?

----------


## nisome

Стащить (в смысле, украсть) штаны чтоли?  :Cheesy:

----------


## XT-G

> «Лучшим и, пожалуй, единственным решением проблемы безопасности в интернете может стать присвоение каждому пользователю постоянного идентификатора для входа в Сеть»


Да уж. Не повезло вам. Скоро начнут статистику собирать кто где лазил и что смотрел. 



> Автор идеи полагает, что если шлюз будет создан, то совсем не обязательно, что он будет использован в для ущемления свобод в интернете.


Но и не сказал, что не для этого :Wink: 

П.С. Как аватарку добавить?

----------


## pig

Вам пока рано аватарку. Как укоренитесь, появится такая возможность.

----------


## HoaX

Им покоя не дает Великий Китайский Файрвол

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

IMHO, это всё-таки лучше, чем гасить нежелательные сайты посредством ракетных обстрелов или рейдов по наведению конституционного порядка. Хотя всякое промывание мозгов рано или поздно кончается большой кровью.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> \... Скоро начнут статистику собирать кто где лазил и что смотрел...


-ну это у них не со всяким 'лазяльщиком' получится  :Wink:   :Cheesy:  ...

----------


## ananas

*pig*, какой Ваш любимый сайт был таким образом погашен?

----------


## Ego1st

> Скоро начнут статистику собирать кто где лазил и что смотрел


это они и без денег могут организовать=))

----------


## XT-G

> это они и без денег могут организовать=))


Пусть организовывают. Я специально буду заметать за собой следы потому что нечего пихать свой нос в чужие дела. Где хочу там и лазяю. Не ихнее дело. А хакнуть сайт можно и через GPRS с полной анонимностью.  :Cheesy: 

*Добавлено через 11 минут*




> -ну это у них не со всяким 'лазяльщиком' получится   ...


С нами придется повозиться  :Cheesy:

----------


## maXmo

> -тем не менее до подобного маразма, пока ещё, не дошло...


почему это гребля откатов – маразм. У нас просто потихонечку чиновников ловят за расхищения, а откатная схема полностью законна. А у челов есть и повод, и возможность.

----------


## Вячеслав12

А нафига это вообще нужно? Зачем тогда сеть мировая нужна? Огородимся заборами от всего мира? Было такое уже.....

----------


## Ivaemon

Да здравствует плановая всеобщая зомбизация населения России к 2020 году! Далее - все по "Дню опричника" Сорокина!

----------


## sergey888

> Западные пользователи могут испытать на себе китайскую цензуру в интернете. При помощи бесплатного адд-она "China Channel" можно соответственно видоизменить Firefox-браузер.
> При вводе какого-нибудь адреса или запроса на поиск происходит имитация переадресации через китайский сервер – с фильтрацией и цензурой.
> 
> Тот, кто воспользуется таким измененным браузером, сразу увидит, что определенные страницы становятся недоступными. К запретным содержаниям относятся, например, слова "Dalai Lama" или "Democracy" (демократия). Кроме того, сайты западных газет и новостных служб заблокированы.
> Скачать этот любопытный адд-он можно здесь: http://chinachannel.hk/


Не плохо да ......
Правда сам не пользовался. Но все кто хочет начать привыкать к великому русскому фаерволу заранее, милости просим.  :Cheesy:

----------


## ananas

> Не плохо да


Да, если админы такого сервера мониторят инет, пополняют базу неблагонадежных сайтов, но не забывают исключать из нее легальные сайты, которые после факта заражения от него излечились. Ну и не злоупотребляют демократическими ценностями и конкурентной борьбой. Только это поди из области фантастики...

----------


## ananas

Слыхали, что сегодня Медведев сказал в своем послании? Точно цитату не вспомню, но по смыслу типа: мы будем развивать свободу слова, доступ в интернет и цифровое телевидение, а цензурой там заниматься сложно, да и не надо вообще этой ерундой страдать всяким чиновникам, мы этим заниматься не будем.

Если бюджетных средств не дадут, так и стенку никто не построит.

----------


## Ivaemon

> мы будем развивать свободу слова


Угу... Восемь лет уже усиленно развивают. Аж надрываются, бедные...

----------


## Alexey P.

> Слыхали, что сегодня Медведев сказал в своем послании? Точно цитату не вспомню, но по смыслу типа: мы будем развивать свободу слова, доступ в интернет и цифровое телевидение, а цензурой там заниматься сложно, да и не надо вообще этой ерундой страдать всяким чиновникам, мы этим заниматься не будем.
> 
> Если бюджетных средств не дадут, так и стенку никто не построит.


 Дай ему бог здоровья, если слова не разойдутся с делом.

 Боюсь, проект этого файерволла вполне реален. За такие деньги наши чиновники и не то сумеют обосновать, пробить и построить.
 Не так давно был реализован проект "Образование". Создана гигантская сеть компании RTCOMM.RU, объединившая все школы страны. Естественно, обошлось это на многие порядки дороже простого подключения школ к интернету через местных провайдеров. Как выясняется, такая сеть совсем не была нужна, сейчас её понемногу делят для экономии средств. Нужна она была только чиновникам - лакомый кусок.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Типа Рунет отдельно, всё остальное - отдельно. Ну и бабок куча под это. Паранойя, однако такая паранойя почему-то культивируется сейчас в обществе. Посмотрите на повальное увлечение подростков ФСБ! У кого не посмотришь - на мобиле заставочка соответствующего содержания.
ЗЫ. А помните идейку двухлетней давности прилепить идентификационный номер и завести в БД каждую бутылку спиртног? Сколько в бухали денег, и что получили в результате? ;-)

----------


## pig

То, что хотели - все алкогольные заводы под одной крышей.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Да бред это... очередной проект с целью воровства! Выделят не кривой гранд, деньги сопрут произведут видимость работы и проект закроют как не актуальный и в принципе нереальный для исполнения . ИМХО!

----------


## Clap

Если медведик буделать то, что говорит и обещает, то все будет нормально.
А о тех, кто ратует за такой узурпирующий фаервол, можно сразу сделать соответствующие выводы. У нас кстати, как в Китае, чиновников к смертным казням за воровство не приговаривают ...

----------


## pig

У нас приговаривают тех, кто не ворует.

----------

